# My, my, how they grow......



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I was going through some old pictures last night, and came across these of Maggie and Murphy. What a huge difference a year can make.
That's dh holding them the day we rescued them, Murphy on the right, and Maggie on the left. The other two were taken about two weeks ago. 
Anybody else want to share "all grown up" pics?


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Cute grew up to be gorgeous!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful dogs. I haven't had mine really long enough for puppy & grown up shots since they are still young.


----------

